# Swift service/warranty/breakdows abroad ie EuropeH



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi All,
Advice please re Swift cover on new (up to 3 years) when touring 
Are there any facilities for repairs to the Swift part of the MH or do you cut and run back home?
Regards Ray


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*swift abroad*

I have a Swift Bessacar March 08 and have had a couple of problems
and Kath Powell at Swift has been most helpful by offering
where practical to send spare parts out
she can be contacted [email protected]


----------

